# Nigh on impossible.....



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

After recently losing our beloved Tara to a heart attack at the ripe old age of @15yrs, we may be looking for another GS.
Naturally adoption is a first call, but I find the requirements nigh on impossible to meet.
No we do not have a fenced yard. We used to but it makes our house (we own, not rent) and 5 acres look like a prison camp! The dogs NEVER go out unsupervised, whether with me on the road, or at home. So sorry, a fence is not needed IMHO.
Yes we have 2 other dogs, one is always on the road with me, the other is always at home with my stay at home wife. So what is the deal with not allowing us to have a 3rd dog, like we have for years?
I tend to look at a proven history more than a set of questions on a piece of paper. 
We have had Winston (6yr old GS) since he was 12 weeks old. He has had a very good life.
We have had a husky called Skye for @2yrs after she found us on a trip to Ar. She had stage 2 heartworms when we got her, so @$1000 later she is also a good and happy part of the family.
We have 3 boys (7,8,14) that love to play with the dogs and give them plenty of exercise, but that damned fence again.....Not to mention my wife being a stay at home mom!
Sorry had to rant, will get off my soapbox now
I just find it heartbreaking when we are seriously considering buying from a private party due to the unrealistic (IMO) issues involved with adopting. ****, even the folks I used to transport for (I drive a truck OTR and transported for a place in KC,Mo and Co) wanted to do a home inspection on the very person that went out of his way to save a life etc......
OK, Rant officially off, thanks for listening/reading.

Martin


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't feel bad I'm not a candidate for adoption either because my 8 year old male lab is not neutered and my children are only 6 and 9 So I just bought my dog from a breeder,lol who had no problem with my stance on speuter or my decision to have children. Rescues have the best intentions really but yes I feel your pain. It seems the time and resources it takes to just go out and meet the family and home are too much and realistically I do get that. They get these dogs sometimes from terrible conditions and other times when an owner decided having kids and dogs was too much, or couldn't contain the dog because they had no fence, and so on. So every reason someone else uses to dump a dog becomes the reason they won't dump one on you

I was shocked when this Christmas a rescue allowed me to adopt a cat with a GSD puppy, unaltered male lab, and 2 young kids. I thought the woman misheard me when she said come on up with the kids so I clarified again and she laughed and said I HEARD you. So not all rescues are as stringent as others and some are willing to expend a little common sense when it comes to these issues


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You know...there are many GSDs in need in MO and KS. Is it possible to adopt right from a shelter? I understand the concerns with young children and dogs already in the house but if you evaluate the dogs in the shelter and do a meet and greet with your children and other dogs, I'm sure you can find one that will fit for you.


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Agreed Zoeys.
What really got me going was the place I transported for even wanted to inspect me! Without inspection of any kind I was good enough to help them, but not good enough to get a new member of the family without jumping through hoops, and then probably getting turned down.
The pooch would probably be on the road with me, right by my side 23hrs out of every day. Yes it is a confined space even considering I removed the passenger seat, and yes every one of our dogs can't wait to get back into the truck with me when I leave. In my lifelong experience, dogs love constant companionship more than a fenced in yard....
Just my .02 as usual.

Martin


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> You know...there are many GSDs in need in MO and KS. Is it possible to adopt right from a shelter? I understand the concerns with young children and dogs already in the house but if you evaluate the dogs in the shelter and do a meet and greet with your children and other dogs, I'm sure you can find one that will fit for you.


We are not the issue Jax, the rescue places are.
I have had GS's all my life, and think I am a pretty competent trainer of the breed myself....

Martin


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I understand that. Which is why I suggested adopting from a shelter instead of a rescue. I thought that was clear.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Home visits are standard, regardless. They are for the dogs' sake and to help find the best possible match for the home. 

Shelters typically don't require them, so if the home visit is your problem a shelter is a place to adopt. 

Nice thing about a good rescue that does all the checks and things, they are probably also evaluating the dogs, too and you may not have a mystery temperament (and sometimes very bad surprise)!


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I understand that. Which is why I suggested adopting from a shelter instead of a rescue. I thought that was clear.


Ahhh OK, Sorry for the misunderstanding on my part.
Yes a shelter may well be an easier affair to deal with, never even thought about that!

Martin


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder 



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

The home visit isn't an issue on our part, but the fence thing is pure BS IMO. The dogs live inside with us, sleep on the furniture, and so on...so they are indeed part of our family.
Jean, I think my wife has been looking on that site already!

Martin


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Crestwood, MO | 'Shep'

here's a handsome boy...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The fence issue is not the same for every rescue. A home visity SHOULD be though, regardless of who you are. They are just trying to make sure the dogs are safe so don't take that personally.


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Crestwood, MO | 'Shep'
> 
> here's a handsome boy...


Now my wife is looking at the map software....
And yes I agree that a home visit is an important thing, but when I read the "guidelines" for adopting, and they list a fenced yard as a requirement it kind of ticks me off. Would much rather get a young GS from a rescue facility than a breeder, especially after doing transport for a couple of rescue places.

Martin


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Martin I understand.....we were just having this discussion last week at my dog training club. Some rescues have extremely high requirements. Heck I've had GSDs since 1986 and my dogs get extensive obedience training, and we only go on vacation to places where we can bring our dogs. Yet we'd probably get turned down by most rescues since 2 of my dogs are intact....they aren't (and will not be) used for breeding, but they haven't been "tutored." 

Some of the hard-core rescue people in my club feel it's better for the dogs to stay in rescue than to place them in a new home unless they're ABSOLUTELY sure it's a perfect situation. My argument is, nothing is perfect....and some of the foster homes aren't exactly perfect situations either!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I work with ALOT of GSD rescues...and not one REQUIRES a fence...but rather takes it case by case....i.e. ..... are you going to supervise......or leave your dog run around the neighborhood. 

But a hv should be a given.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

leftlanetruckin said:


> Now my wife is looking at the map software....
> And yes I agree that a home visit is an important thing, but when I read the "guidelines" for adopting, and they list a fenced yard as a requirement it kind of ticks me off. Would much rather get a young GS from a rescue facility than a breeder, especially after doing transport for a couple of rescue places.
> 
> Martin


I've driven across MO a couple of times....it's the never ending state! I did a search on Jefferson City, thinking that was pretty much in the middle of the state, and he came up.


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep, we are pretty much in the middle of the state Jax!
If you think Mo is never ending, try running across I10 in Tx mate, @900 miles!
I never minded a home visit, but the fence thing P'd me off. Maybe I was just being overly sensitive about it? But the ones we have looked at say a fence is a requirement.....

Martin


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So Jefferson City was a good guess! LOL Nope...hopefully going to Houston this summer to see my sister but driving across PA, to get out of it, and then MO was enough for me! I'll stop at the top of Tx!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Then don't mention he fence and set up a home visit! They'll see there's no fence but hopefully they'll also see your wife and you are committed to giving this dog an amazing forever home


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Pa can be a long enough schlep too I think. I will be loading in Hazleton,Pa Tuesday heading out to Anaheim,Ca. Maybe even find some bloody sunshine huh?
Sorry for off topic...

Martin


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

That question, I'm sure, is asked right on the application. 

There are lots of rescues with varying policies...find one that does not require a fence.


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

The fence is on the application form Zoey....No form, no nothing.
I am sure we will sort something out, it would be great to get another long haired like Tara was but they are few and far between.
The other issue is me being gone most of the time, I dont know what an "inspector" would think of all that?

Martin


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

It shouldn't matter since your wife is home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

leftlanetruckin said:


> Pa can be a long enough schlep too I think. I will be loading in Hazleton,Pa Tuesday heading out to Anaheim,Ca. Maybe even find some bloody sunshine huh?
> Sorry for off topic...
> 
> Martin


On Tuesday? Nope...supposed to snow on Monday and Wednesday so maybe you can make it back out of here before the sun disappears! You could bring the sunshine with you and send it just a bit north of Hazleton! :help:


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Myamom said:


> It shouldn't matter since your wife is home.


Really? I have never seen them discriminate between a working adopter and a non working adopter. Maybe worth clarifying to them though?

Martin


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean? They don't discriminate between working and nonworking people. You asked if it would be a problem because you are never home. I said no..because your wife is home....even if she worked...it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

Myamom said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? They don't discriminate between working and nonworking people. You asked if it would be a problem because you are never home. I said no..because your wife is home....even if she worked...it wouldn't be a problem.


My night for misunderstandings I guess, sorry.
I didn't know if they would be happier if both of us were here or not, should a visit come about. For all they know,I could be a bald, tatoo'd guy from England.......

Martin


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

To clarify...would they have a problem with someone that was never home...of course. Who would take care of the dog? lol But what makes it ok in your circumstance...is you have a wife who is home caring for the dogs. 


They will definitely want you both there for the HV 

(to make sure you aren't a bald, tatoo'd guy from England...lol)


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We just adopted out a GSD to a wonderful guy who is bald, tattooed, does not have a fenced yard, but he is not from England.

Until he moved out to Colorado, one of our best volunteers was heavily tattooed, sported a Mohawk from time to time and really stood out in a crowd. He had amazing dog handling skills - more natural talent than anyone else I have ever met.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

My husband is bald and tattooed and oh how I WISH he had an English accent.:wild:

Not all rescues require a fenced yard but a home visit is a must. The fenced yard is usually on a case by case basis. Some people would pass the home visit, the vet references, etc etc and not hesitate to let their dog run loose in the neighborhood...therefore, the case by case basis.

I wish you the best of luck and can't wait to see pics whenever you get your new furry addition!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

One of my best adopters showed up to Meet and Greet with a gas mask on. Like this kind of thing:


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It can be intimidating to look at applications and suspect that you would be denied. I think a lot of us can get our backs up. That aside, they should have checked you out as a transporter, too. Unfortunately, rescues are pressed for resources and time and often desperate to move a dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

middleofnowhere said:


> It can be intimidating to look at applications and suspect that you would be denied. I think a lot of us can get our backs up. *That aside, they should have checked you out as a transporter, too.* Unfortunately, rescues are pressed for resources and time and often desperate to move a dog.


Amen to that. 

Transport coordinators should check out drivers. 
Drivers should check out rescues that they are transporting for. 
Everyone should check out the transport coordinators to make sure they are following safety and health guidelines.


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> Transport coordinators should check out drivers.
> Drivers should check out rescues that they are transporting for.
> Everyone should check out the transport coordinators to make sure they are following safety and health guidelines.


And by the time is all done, nothing gets done....
J/K. 
Thanks for all the word of encouragement folks

Martin


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So your to-do list is:
1. Get tattoos
2. Work on your British accent
3. Buy a gas mask


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

You take the time to transport a dog....bond a little in the cab of your truck...then find out it met a horrible fate because the "rescue" or "adopter" was not good...how would you feel? See what we mean? We've seen those stories. 

You enlist the help of a transporter...and they steal the dog......put it down without your authorization...do not use precautions and the dog is injured or comes down with a life threatening illness...maybe even dies due to their negligence...how do you feel? We've seen those stories. 

I hope you understand now...and good luck


----------



## leftlanetruckin (Mar 6, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> So your to-do list is:
> 1. Get tattoos
> 2. Work on your British accent
> 3. Buy a gas mask


1: got already
2: got already
3: I hope not!


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

I adopted Heidi from a shelter 6 years ago because of some of the rescue requirements. I still keep in touch with the lady that approved the adoption. 

I was in an apartment for two years after I adopted Heidi and since then we've lived in homes with fences. You know what I see in the neighborhoods? A lot of dogs that never get out of the fenced yard and bark at everything that walks by. Even with the fenced yard, we still walk three times a day because she likes that. Yes, she does love to run off leash in the yard which was something I had to put a little more effort into when I didn't have a fence. But if someone is committed, it can work. I guess the tough part is determing who is committed.

So...to the rescues that treat each case individually, great. To those that require fences, it's your dog, so it's your choice. Either way, I appreciate your enthusiam and what you do for these dogs, I just don't necessarily agree with decision process. However, just as you get to choose who you adopt to, I get to choose who I adopt or buy from. When Heidi goes to rainbow bridge, I'll consider adoption first. But if it gets too tough, I'll buy the next one.

Finally, Angie (lady at the shelter), I'll love you forever for trusting me and giving me the opportunity to share life with a wonderful companion. Heidi, who was a HW+ 2 year old that was days away from death, is now a healthy, happy, friendly, and extremely well mannered ambassador for the breed.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I had the same problem when I lost my Lizzie and decided to adopt. The rescues here denied me because of no fence. I tried to work with them but no go. Kind of made me mad, because I wanted so badly to help a GSD that was in need of a home, and all the rescues were so full. I ended up finding Zisso on Craig's List, adopted him from a private party, and then found Nadia on Pet Finder, and that rescue was so new they didn't bother to do a home check and all the rest that a good rescue does. Nadia had and still has a few issues, but nothing I can't manage. Zisso is a cuddle bug and a true joy to live with. 

It is so danged frustrating to want to do your part to help a dog in need of a furever home and get turned down over something that is beyond your control like a fence. After I brought Zisso home, I did put up a wire fence around my rental so he could run free but still.....

Good luck with your endeavor to find and help a deserving GSD!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how about fencing off an area for the dogs.
it could be a large pen.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Remo said:


> We just adopted out a GSD to a wonderful guy who is bald, tattooed, does not have a fenced yard, but he is not from England.
> 
> Until he moved out to Colorado, one of our best volunteers was heavily tattooed, sported a Mohawk from time to time and really stood out in a crowd. He had amazing dog handling skills - more natural talent than anyone else I have ever met.


 :laugh:
And now he's in Colorado - all the best people move here! 
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

When I had to put my last guy down, I lasted two weeks of crazy making silence in my house before I cracked and wanted to adopt a new dog.
I found a 1.5 year old female GSD who was a "family pet" that was not allowed in the house, not taught to walk on the leash and was hit in the head while being surrended at the shelter. 

It was unknown how she was with cats, so we tested her. She showed interest but not the "I'm going to hunt you down and kill you" body language. It was all set, papers just about to sign; even the "refundable" $250 "training deposit" (it's only refundable if you use the trainers on their list---none were behaviorists) When a volunteer walking a large Lab mixed breed allowed the dog to kill a kitten that was dropped off in front of the shelter. This volunteer I had seen taking this Lab out of his kennel for a walk and honestly; she had no control of that dog from the moment she unlatched the gate. 
She let this dog walk 6 feet in front of her pulling her around and merely stood still screaming as the dog exploded onto the box of kittens.

At this point, they concluded my interview saying they couldn't take the risk of placing this GSD in my home based what the Lab did. I left the shelter in tears. I was beyond impressed with the training that the volunteers get and wrote them a letter expressing those thoughts.



> Some of the hard-core rescue people in my club feel it's better for the dogs to stay in rescue than to place them in a new home unless they're ABSOLUTELY sure it's a perfect situation.


That's called "warehousing" and it's terrible for dogs...Milo Foundation got popped for that a few years back.
But, I do agree many rescues do a good job. It's just very frustrating to jump through a bunch of hoops and be denied. Especially when you do find a dog you like.

Cat rescues in my area are actually worse. My sister couldn't adopt a cat when her cat passed because her son was eight and their limit on kids was ten. (If your children can't figure out before age 10 to be kind to animals then your children need serious help.)


----------

